# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  26 دينار غرام الذهب وانخفاض الطلب عليه محليا

## الحصن نيوز

بلغ سعر غرام الذهب عيار 21 في السوق المحلية الثلاثاء 30ر26 دينار للغرام الواحد وسط طلب ضعيف. 

وقال نقيب أصحاب محلات تجارة وصياغة الحلي والمجوهرات أسامة امسيح ان سعر الذهب للعيار 24 بلغ 10ر30 دينار و60ر22 و 60ر17 لعيار 18 و 14 على التوالي.

للتفاصيل اضغط هنا...

----------

